# Schwinn Corvette Question



## alvl1936 (Aug 10, 2014)

i found a 1955 schwinn corvette hanging in a garage that the gal said she bought new but the question is (painted fenders instead of stainless ? ) also check out the plate on the fender , S-7 chrome rims .


----------



## rhenning (Aug 10, 2014)

Sometime in the bikes life the original chain guard was damaged and the shop put one on of similar color with the wrong name on it for quick repair.  It happens and happened then also.  Roger


----------



## spoker (Aug 10, 2014)

looks like a long frame chainguard the rear rivit is farther forward than the ones used on early lihjtweights and early corvettes,earlyier frames were shorter so the rear chainguard mounts were closer together


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 10, 2014)

The chainguard looks like the correct 1955 issue. Maybe the guard was redecaled as a Corvette after the original decal vanished. I see no solid indications of a seat tube decal. There are only two models this could be if not a Corvette that had the fenders swapped and a few other parts swapped out. It could have been an American or the Tiger. The American had the multi-colored wrapped checkerboard decal and the Tiger I believe had the same decal as the Corvette. Usually when a front rack is pulled the mounting collar is left attached but this example shows no signs of a front rack being there. Here is a shot of my 58's chainguard rear mounting bracket. 1955 is short and the others are longer like this, or should I say just riveted in a different location.


----------



## spoker (Aug 11, 2014)

the rivit on an early guard is mounted way to the rear look at pics fron mid 50s lightweights same guard as early 55 schwinn always used in stock parts when making a new model,just as gm early and mid models have similar but differant parts,early 70 buick gs models had pointed plastic lenses on ther gauges,radiator overflow tanks on early cars had clear tops mid year units had flate lense covers and black top overflow covers,mtgs always used up current stock,this blke could hsve easily have fust been a goof up,any bike info without some sort of documentation is a generallity


----------



## spoker (Aug 11, 2014)

your 58 looks like an early frame and chain guard with a latter braket rivited on


----------



## Jeff54 (Sep 13, 2014)

alvl1936 said:


> i found a 1955 schwinn corvette hanging in a garage that the gal said she bought new but the question is (painted fenders instead of stainless ? ) also check out the plate on the fender , S-7 chrome rims .




It has a Corvette frame, but the fork and front fender are not corvette. The Corvette's fork has holes for mounting the cantilever brakes and the fender is mounted where they are. Your front fender is mounted by a screw from under the fender, Corvette's had an L bracket for mounting.


However, and that's weird, your back fender has the bracket which the stainless steel fenders do, and the correct wield to frame mounting bracket. The script on the chain guard is correct for under 1958. 

It could be the very low end of a Corvette, painted fenders single speed.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 13, 2014)

Jeff54 said:


> It has a Corvette frame, but the fork and front fender are not corvette. The Corvette's fork has holes for mounting the cantilever brakes and the fender is mounted where they are. Your front fender is mounted by a screw from under the fender, Corvette's had an L bracket for mounting.
> 
> 
> However, and that's weird, your back fender has the bracket which the stainless steel fenders do, and the correct wield to frame mounting bracket. The script on the chain guard is correct for under 1958.
> ...





The bike in question most likely started out as a Tiger and the chainguard was replaced. Most if not all of the new middleweight frames in 1955 and later had the rear bracket for a caliper brake whether it was used for a brake or not. A Corvette or any other model that was built as a coaster had the non drilled fork. If this was a Corvette originally, the fenders and pedals were changed out and the other Corvette parts were replaced or removed.

By the way, this bike is listed on eBay for a substantial amount.


----------

